# Spitfire - FREE SAMPLES - New Floppy Drive Instrument + Labs Periodical #2



## Spitfire Team (Jul 17, 2016)

The next instalment...

​​

Including Lawrence's incredible new 'Floppy Disk Drives' Instrument.





Check this video out.... mental!



CH talks about the making of a classic:





...and we bring you up to date about the charities we support...

​


----------



## Chris Porter (Jul 18, 2016)

Picked up a bunch more Labs libraries last night. That Plucked Grand is absolutely gorgeous. Thank you, Spitfire!


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Jul 19, 2016)

Didn't you use to have a plucked grand piano recorded at Air Lyndhurst in your definitive range before? As a lab thats even more affordable, great!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 19, 2016)

indeed, it is a slightly slimmed down version of that (fewer mic positions)... bargaineous maximus!


----------



## JohnG (Jul 19, 2016)

thanks Spitfire


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 19, 2016)

Hi catsass, have you tried raising a support ticket with our support desk. We're proud that we respond well within a 48 hour limit during the working week. When you log in with our support desk you'll be sent a verification email (often these land in spam folders). If you PM us here now with your email address, we'll contact you direct. Sorry if we haven't responded to PMs from you here before, we use this primarily as a promotional channel.


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 19, 2016)

This is painful, like one of those company email loops that never end. lol 
Using this email address should start a support ticket:
[email protected] 

good luck.


----------



## JohnG (Jul 19, 2016)

plucked grand sounds very nice -- thanks


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 19, 2016)

Hi catsass, I have PM'd you my response. At this time we only use this forum as a promo tool so it is still best to raise this on our support channel. Failing that Facebook is something we look at all the time. Best wishes, I'm certain the solution will be minutes away once the service team arrives at work.

CH.


----------



## will_m (Jul 20, 2016)

For anyone interested, I made a quick overview video of the plucked piano. Great little library!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 20, 2016)

Awesome walkthrough Will, we're all admiring it in the office, very flattered.

Best wishes.

Christian.


----------



## will_m (Jul 20, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Awesome walkthrough Will, we're all admiring it in the office, very flattered.
> 
> Best wishes.
> 
> Christian.




My pleasure, thanks for making it, it's going to be very handy for my new score.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 20, 2016)

Looking forward to test/play with the new two LABS. Always an inspiration using the LABS stuff. It even made me sample my own stuff like that.

Best
Ryan


----------



## ClefferNotes (Jul 20, 2016)

Thanks once again Spitfire, the Plucked Piano sounds stunning! It is tiding me over until Chamber Strings gets released, which again, I will no doubt be drooling over once I get my hands on it :D


----------



## ScarletJerry (Jul 23, 2016)

Will,

Thanks for your demo. You convinced me to purchase the Plucked Grand. I am also interested in Hand Claps, Trumpet Fields, the Peel Guitar, and Ollie Walton Drums. I can't find demos of these - are they anywhere online?

-Scarlet Jerry


----------



## will_m (Jul 24, 2016)

ScarletJerry said:


> Will,
> 
> Thanks for your demo. You convinced me to purchase the Plucked Grand. I am also interested in Hand Claps, Trumpet Fields, the Peel Guitar, and Ollie Walton Drums. I can't find demos of these - are they anywhere online?
> 
> -Scarlet Jerry



Hi Jerry, I've just done the Ollie Waton Drums today (up on my channel) and I'll try and get Trumpet Fields done next week, only got it today but I'm really impressed so far.


----------



## ScarletJerry (Jul 24, 2016)

will_m said:


> Hi Jerry, I've just done the Ollie Waton Drums today (up on my channel) and I'll try and get Trumpet Fields done next week, only got it today but I'm really impressed so far.


Thanks Will. That's awesome.

-Scarlet Jerry


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jul 28, 2016)

will_m said:


> For anyone interested, I made a quick overview video of the plucked piano. Great little library!



It's one of those libraries that are perfect for those moments where you're looking for that very specific, special kind of thing, without knowing specifically what you're looking for. If that makes sense.


----------



## ScarletJerry (Aug 4, 2016)

Will,

*Did you ever purchase/demo TRUMPET FIELDS? How about the hand claps? I am looking to round out my Labs collection.

-Scarlet Jerry*


----------



## Creston (Aug 4, 2016)

I've used the Soft Piano extensively. I'm not a piano player at all, but seem to be able to conjure up some special things when playing it. I've been asked where I recorded the piano. 

Again, I wish Spitfire would let you pay more for a LABS library. I've used it on two library albums recently over libraries costing lots lots more.


----------



## tack (Aug 4, 2016)

Creston said:


> Again, I wish Spitfire would let you pay more for a LABS library.


You could maybe buy the Simock piano. Or send a separate donation to Unicef. Whichever way you want to slice it.


----------



## Creston (Aug 4, 2016)

tack said:


> You could maybe buy the Simock piano.



A friend has it and I've tried it. I don't like it.


----------



## will_m (Aug 5, 2016)

ScarletJerry said:


> Will,
> 
> *Did you ever purchase/demo TRUMPET FIELDS? How about the hand claps? I am looking to round out my Labs collection.
> 
> -Scarlet Jerry*


Sure did, you can see the trumpet fields overview here:


----------



## ScarletJerry (Aug 7, 2016)

will_m said:


> Sure did, you can see the trumpet fields overview here:




Thanks Will!

-Jerry


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 7, 2016)

Not sure how I missed Trumpet Fields, but thanks to your demo Will, I just got it now. Incredible with Primal Tap and Black Hole.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Aug 15, 2016)

The next instalment...



​




​

Including Lawrence's incredible new 'Floppy Disk Drives' Instrument.









Check this video out.... mental!



CH talks about the making of a classic:





...and we bring you up to date about the charities we support...


​


----------



## Rv5 (Aug 15, 2016)

Got an arduino and floppy drives last birthday to make a floppy disk sample set after loving MrSolidSnake! Well, look forward to checking 'em out!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 18, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> The next instalment...
> Check this video out.... mental!​





Is that Chariots Of Fire i hear? :D


----------

